# Tropheus Growth



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi.

I have kept Mbuna for years but have recently set up my first tropheus tank. I have 13 Duboisi and 21 "Sp. Black" in the 1 - 1.5" size range and have had them for about six weeks. Everyone looks great, eating great, no problems and fun to watch. I feed NLS and Veggie Flakes. How fast to they grow? They seem to grow very slowly compared to mbuna. What size are they or how old are they when they change to their adult coloration?

Thanks in Advance.
Dave


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

pikayooperdave said:


> They seem to grow very slowly compared to mbuna.


Mbuna grow much faster than almost all the African species, and tend to start a younger age as well.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

With most tropheus you should start to see adult colouration by about 9 months of age, depending on growth rate and water quality. Ideally, duboisi should be in the 3.5-4" range by one year of age. Most sp black variants do not get as big as other types but you can expect them to be in the 3-3.5" range at a year of age.

Again, these figures are very dependent on stock, diet and water maintenance regimes.


----------

